
Systems thinking helps product design - zhiQ
https://userfriendly.substack.com/p/systems-thinking-for-product-design
======
gigama
"Instead of linear cause-effect, systems thinking emphasises
interrelationships. Rather than static snapshots, systems thinking steers our
attention towards patterns of change. To start perceiving interrelationships
and patterns of change in a situation, we need to understand a simple concept
called feedback that shows how actions can reinforce or counteract (balance)
each other. An organisational initiative designed to amplify user growth and
at the same time, another set of actions counteract that growth."

